#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Δημόσια διαβούλευση για τον συμψηφισμό προστίμων του Ν.4178/13 με εργασίες ενεργειακής αναβάθμισης και στατικής επάρκειας

## Xάρης

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...B9%CE%B1%CF%82.

----------

